

Report on 2013 London Dreamliner Fire - userbinator
http://www.aaib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/S4-2014%20ET-AOP.pdf

======
userbinator
tl;dr: Battery pack shorted out because the wires got pinched in the cover
plate.

